# Need to fill up mah Zune



## AriusEx (Feb 12, 2010)

Had to a lot of driving today for work and realized that I'm bored with all of the music I currently have on my Zune.  I need some recommendations - essential listening, if you will - from all of you.  

I'd prefer albums to individual songs, and my musical taste is pretty eclectic, so anything you truly enjoy and would recommend, regardless of genre, is welcome 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Krallis (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont really listen to albums but  i can recommend some songs that I like.

Going Underground~the jam
Gold~spandau ballet
adagio for strings~william orbit
down under~men at work
living daylights~ aha
reasons to live~dragonforce

there is however a few albums that i can reccomend in their entirety

The resistance~muse
black holes and revelations~muse
UltraBeatdown~dragonforce
The paramour sessions~papa roach
the hit list~unwritten law
exile on mainstream~matchbox 20


Not sure if youll like any of these, but these are a few of my favourites.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.pandora.com/people/shaggy1923#tbl_artists_table,all

There's a very large list. The artist list is show all but I bookmarked so many songs I can't do the same with the song list though. :'(


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea I am a big fan of pandora.  If I could throw that program on my Zune I would.  Makes me wish I had an iPhone 

Krallis: I've got both those Muse albums already.  They're quite nice.

Anything else, anyone?


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 13, 2010)

The Airborne Toxic Event - Self Titled
Fun. - Aim and Ignite
Devotchka - A Mad and Faithful Telling
Passion Pit - Chunk of Change
Enjoy Your Pumas - Self Titled

You're welcome ^o^


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

From the softer side of my library, I bring you albums no one should ever live their life without:

God Is An Astronaut - All Is Violent, All Is Bright
King Crimson - In The Court of The Crimson King
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Raise Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven
Alcest - Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde
Caspian - Tertia
The Decemberists - The Hazards of Love
The Devin Townsend Band - Accelerated Evolution
Diablo Swing Orchestra - The Butcher's Ballroom
Jesu - Silver
October Falls - Marras
Red Sparowes - Every Red Heart Shines Towards The Sun
Sigur Ros - ()
Summoning - Stronghold
Ef - Bring Me Beauty...Or Bring Me Death!
Ð¡Ð½Ñ‹ ÐœÐ¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐÐµÐ±Ð° - Ð¡ÐÐ«ÐœÐžÐ•Ð“ÐžÐÐ•Ð‘Ð

Each of these releases are essential.


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 13, 2010)

o_o I've never heard of any of those.  What kinda music is that?


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

*facepalm*

It's all very different. From indie to prog rock to folk to metal, it's a good range of music. Quite a bit of post-rock there.

Get all of them. The only one there that's black metal is Summoning, but even then it's very atmospheric and slow. I doubt there will be anything you dislike there.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2010)

It's all fag music basically don't listen to Noctus he's insane.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah well


fuck you im a skunk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2010)

Decemberists suck ass Colin Meloy is a fat fag with a shit voice


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

Song-artist

ov the fire and void- behemoth 
swim to the moon- between the buried and me
selkies: the endless obsession- " "
sloth loves chunk- acacia strain
cthulu- acacia strain
seaward- acacia strain
the behemoth- acacia strain
crazy rap (colt 45...)- afroman
I'm in Miami bitch- LMFAO
shots - LMFAO
I gotta feeling- black eyed peas
imma be- " "
ants of the sky - between the buried and me
...can't think of any more good songs sry :/

"you make fun of someones choice of music, then you're downright fuckin retarded"
           -Dan Brown


----------



## Altamont (Feb 13, 2010)

*Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - F#A#oo
*Fair to Midland* - Fables From a Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times is True
*Iced Earth* - Framing Armageddon (Something Wicked Saga I) + The Crucible of Man (Something Wicked Saga 2)
*A Perfect Circle* - Thirteenth Step
*Puscifer* - C is For [Please Insert Sophomoric Genetalia Reference Here]
*Frightened Rabbit* - The Midnight Organ Fight
*Jack Wall* - Mass Effect 2 Original Videogame Score
*Explosions in the Sky* - All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone
*The Cure* - Desintegration


----------



## Viva (Feb 13, 2010)

OWL CITY


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> OWL CITY


YOU BEST BE TROLLIN'



Altamont said:


> *Explosions in the Sky* - All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone



Shit forgot that one. And Explosions In The Sky - The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place.


----------



## Viva (Feb 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> YOU BEST BE TROLLIN'
> 
> 
> Shit forgot that one. And Explosions In The Sky - The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place.


 
Crackas don't lie


----------



## Rytes (Feb 13, 2010)

A blunt 
and
Ratatat's album Classics


that is all


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2010)

Ugh I'm such a cranky guy I'm sorry


I would say get My Love is Higher Than Your Assessment of What My Love Could Be by Harvey Milk

[yt]05njPSdMRzE[/yt]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

I missed the whole System of a Down craze a while ago and I'm just now listening to them so I highly suggest em


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 14, 2010)

Slowly but surely working my way down this list.  Airborne Toxic Event and Devotchka seem pretty good, so I'm snagging those :3

Keep the recommendations coming.  For sport, I'll make a few of my own:

_Streetcore_ by Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros
_Never Breathe What You Can't See_ by Jello Biafra w/ The Melvins
_Twenty-Seven_ by The Adicts
_Since I Left You_ by The Avalanches
_Paris Brule!_ by Cortege


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 14, 2010)

i prefer having full albums as well versus just a few songs
some albums you should get:

the goswell divorce by hester prynne
no ceilings by lil wayne
epitaph by necrophagist
god is an astronaut by god is an astronaut(its a self titled album if you couldnt tell ;p)
the new reign by born of osiris
nocturnal by the black dahlia murder
colors by between the buried and me
messengers by august burns red
starve for the devil by arsis
rareform by after the burial
planetary duality by the faceless
the harvest floor by cattle decapitation
plagues by the devil wears prada
the mechanical hand by horse the band
nocturne by the human abstract
at daggers drawn by sea of treachery
kingdom of might by woe of tyrants
this is exile by whitechapel
transmetropolitan by war from a harlots mouth
the common man's collapse by veil of maya
skepsis by through the eyes of the dead
heliocratic infinity by sumatra

thats enough for now xD


----------



## Stawks (Feb 14, 2010)

AriusEx said:


> _Streetcore_ by Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros



This album is one of the best 

ALBUMS BY GENRE :3

Rock: Tommy by the Who
ALTERNATIVE Rock: Doolittle by Pixies
INDIE Rock: Airing of Grievances by Titus Androncius
Pop: Scary Monsters by David Bowie
INDIE Pop: Aim and Ignite by fun.
New Wave!: More Songs about Buildings and Food by the Talking Heads
Post-Rock: Every Red Heart Shines Towards the Red Sun by Red Sparowes
Psychedelic Shit-rock: A Dungen album.
Punk: Minor Threat discography (it's like 15 minutes long)
Post-Punk: Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!! by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Post-Hardcore: Drive like Jehu's selftitled.
Surf: Destroy All Astromen!!! by Man... or Astro-Man?
Weird Shit: Lincoln by They Might be Giants


I don't know. How fun with that. Maybe you'll like something.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Just fill it up with random shit, like me.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 14, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> epitaph by necrophagist
> the harvest floor by cattle decapitation
> nocturne by the human abstract



Those 3 are great, especially Nocturne.
Some others:

Death - Human (Or heck, pretty much everything by them)
Hibria - Defying The Rules
Anthrax - Among the Living
Fates Warning - No Exit
December Wolves - Completely Dehumanized


----------



## AriusEx (Feb 15, 2010)

Altamont said:


> *Godspeed You! Black Emperor* - F#A#oo
> *Fair to Midland* - Fables From a Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times is True



Two more hits.  Thanks for the recommendations, Altamont!

Feel free to keep posting.  I'll try and listen to as many as I can 

Also try:

_Revolver_ by The Beatles
_Fear of a Black Tangent_ by Busdriver
_Up From Below_ by Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------

